# My first Honey Pics



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Pretty stuff!


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2010)

very exciting


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

How many frames to fill just those 7 jars?? look pretty!!!!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not sure that was just a few of the bottles I harvested. I got about four gallons from 15 frames. It really turned out nice. The bees are making some more honey now but, it is a darker color.


----------



## Mike Snodgrass (Mar 11, 2010)

I was trying to get an idea on how much you can get from a sngl frame...but that helps.


----------

